#  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travel & Tourism >  >  > Travellers HUB >  >  How to protect yourself on vacation?

## Vaishnavi

Travel provides opportunities to relax, explore, and get to know the mood of others. Overall, it is not unusual for people to reduce their safety. Fortunately, being vigilant and taking some necessary steps can help you stay safe while we are out. So what are the things we need to focus while traveling?

----------


## Bhavya

> Travel provides opportunities to relax, explore, and get to know the mood of others. Overall, it is not unusual for people to reduce their safety. Fortunately, being vigilant and taking some necessary steps can help you stay safe while we are out. So what are the things we need to focus while traveling?



Here are some tips to stay safe while traveling


1. Keep your money and valuables hidden. 
2. Carry only the essentials cash in your wallet
3. Protect your phones and other devices with strong password
4. Don't advertise your vacation on social media
5. follow the native dress code in your vacation
6. Wear crossbody bags to deter pickpockets
7. Do medical checkup and get any required vaccinations before you start your vacation.
8. Bring your prescription medications


PS: Hope these tips are helpful to you.

----------

